# Top 15 Strongest Akatsuki Members



## Kisame (May 17, 2010)

This includes: Sasuke-Orochimaru-Kakuzu-Hidan-Itachi,Kisame,Sasori-Deidara-Pain-Konan-Zetsu-Juudo-Suigetsu-Karin-Madara (Prime Only,Current "Tobi" Cannot be put on the list).


My Opinion:

1-Madara (Prime)
2-Pain
3-Sasuke
4-Itachi
5-Kisame
6-Orochimaru
7-Kakuzu
8-Sasori
9-Deidara
10-Konan
11-Hidan
12-Juugo
13-Suigetsu
14-Zetsu
15-Karin


Post Your Top Akatsuki.


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2010)

1) Madara- based on hype
2) Pain- based on feats
3) Kisame- high chakra plus chakra absorbtion
4) Itachi- based on feats
5) Sasuke- like Itachi only weaker
6) Orochimaru- snake and regeneration
7) Konan- almost invicible
8) Deidara- bombs
9) Kakuzu- ninjutsu
10) Sasori- puppets
11) Juggo- cannon and strength
12) Suigetsu- cannot be cut and fusing with water, decaptitation
13) Hidan- immortal
14) Zetsu- not a fighter
15) Karin-... slf explanatory


----------



## Turrin (May 17, 2010)

> 1-Madara (Prime)
> 2-Pain
> 3-Sasuke
> 4-Itachi
> ...


Zetsu Being that low is just a travesty.

From what we have seen so far i would put them in these tiers

*Tier 0*
Madara(Prime)
Nagato

*Tier 1*
Sasori
Itachi
Zetsu
Kisame
Orochimaru
Sasuke

*Tier 2*
Kazuku
Konan
Hidan
Deidara

*Tier 3*
Juugo 
Suigetsu

*Tier 4*
Karin


----------



## sasuke uciha boy (May 17, 2010)

Tier 1
Madara(prime)
Kabuto

Tier 2
Madara(Current)
Itachi
Pain
Sasuke

Tier 3
Kisame
Orochimaru
Sasori
Deidara

Tier 4
Kakuzu
Hidan
Zetsu
Konan

Tier 5
Juugo
Suigetsu

Tier 6
Karin


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2010)

Turrin said:


> Zetsu Being that low is just a travesty.
> 
> From what we have seen so far i would put them in these tiers
> 
> ...



What skills have Zetsu even shown that can put him on par with Orochimaru?


----------



## Butt Hole lol (May 17, 2010)

Tier 0
Madara
Current Kabuto
Nagato

Tier 1
Current Sasuke
Itachi
Orochimaru

Tier 2
Zetsu
Kisame
Deidara
Kakazu
Sasori

Tier 3
Hidan
Konan

Tier 4
Juugo
Suigetsu

Tier 5
Karin


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me why Zetsu is higher than the likes of Kisame and such?


If he was so powerful, why didn't he just capture th Hachibi himself?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

1. Pain (has the best feats and did something Madara could never do-destory Konoha)
2. Itachi
3. Deidara
4. Kisame
5. Orochimaru/Sasori
6. Kakuzu
7. Konan
8. Hidan
9. Madara (Current)


----------



## Alex Payne (May 17, 2010)

Party Hat said:


> Tier 0
> Madara
> Current Kabuto
> Nagato
> ...


This list.


----------



## Kurushimi (May 17, 2010)

Tier 0
Madara(Prime)
Nagato
Kabuto

Tier 1
Itachi
Sasuke (MS)
Sasori
Madara(Current)
Orochimaru
Zetsu 
Kisame

Tier 2
Kakuzu
Konan
Deidara
Hidan

Tier 3
Juugo 
Suigetsu

Tier 4
Karin


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (May 17, 2010)

Madara
Pein/Sasuke(EMS)
Itachi(Healthy)
Oro
Kisame
Sasori
Kakuzu
Deidara
Hidan
Konan
Juugo
Zetsu
Seijutsu
Karin


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 17, 2010)

Turrin said:


> From what we have seen so far i would put them in these tiers



It's a travesty because he's hardly shown any feats. Except make clones that Naruto can make on a much larger scale, Leech All Creation which Oro can do, and those spores which can be taken care of without much difficulty. He's really not much of a solo fighter, from what he's shown.

*Tier 0*

Prime Madara

*Tier 1*

Nagato

*Tier 2*

Sasuke
Itachi
Sasori
Orochimaru
Deidara

*Tier 3*

Kakuzu
Kisame

*Tier 4*

Konan
Hidan

*Tier 5*

Juugo
Suigetsu
Zetsu

*Tier 6*

Karin


----------



## Sanbi (May 17, 2010)

_*Tier 0*
Prime Madara

*Tier 1*
Current Kabuto
Nagato

*Tier 2*
Itachi
Orochimaru
Current Sasuke

*Tier 3*
Zetsu? - I really don't know where to put him
Kisame
Sasori
Deidara
Kakuzu

*Tier 4*
Konan
Hidan

*Tier 5*
Juugo
Suigetsu

*Tier 6*
Karin_


----------



## sanji's left eye (May 17, 2010)

How is Zetsu ranked so high? For real. Feat wise the guy can make a few clones (some pseudo KB). His spore thing seemed to take time to manifest thus wouldn't be useful in active combat and they were taken down relatively easily. He was even said to not be a real combat type or something. For me Zetsu would be on the same level as Suigetsu and Juugo not people like Deidara/Kakuzu/Kisame


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Why the hell is Nagato being ranked so low? Hell a _weakened_ Nagato was able to restrain an KN6 and KN8 Kyubi, a healthy one? Restrains the Kyubi and Madara runs with his tail between his legs. 

Nagato did a feat that Prime Madara couldn't-destroy Konoha, even with the help of a Bijuu Madara couldn't do it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 17, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nagato did a feat that Prime Madara couldn't-destroy Konoha, even with the help of a Bijuu Madara couldn't do it.



That wasn't Prime Madara.


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> It's a travesty because he's hardly shown any feats. Except make clones that Naruto can make on a much larger scale, Leech All Creation which Oro can do, and those spores which can be taken care of without much difficulty. He's really not much of a solo fighter, from what he's shown.
> 
> *Tier 0*
> 
> ...



IMO, other than my list, this is the best so far.


----------



## Sanbi (May 17, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan, Prime Madara is stronger then Pain. It is something universally agreed on. Prime Madara has EMS, and is by far the strongest Uchiha. And if a shell of his former self was considered equal to Pain, if not higher since he was giving out orders, and Itachi needed EMS to compete with said former shell, as well as fighting evenly with Minato, I think his Prime self would be amazingly strong. Especially with the Kyuubi to aid him.

Also, please don't respond, as I don't feel like battling about something so simple.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> SuperSaiyaMan, Prime Madara is stronger then Pain. It is something universally agreed on. Prime Madara has EMS, and is by far the strongest Uchiha. And if a shell of his former self was considered equal to Pain, if not higher since he was giving out orders, and Itachi needed EMS to compete with said former shell, as well as fighting evenly with Minato, I think his Prime self would be amazingly strong. Especially with the Kyuubi to aid him.
> 
> Also, please don't respond, as I don't feel like battling about something so simple.


Prime Madara is not stronger than Pain. He doesn't have _feats_, _is practically worthless without Kyubi_, _and couldn't destroy Konoha in his Prime even with the Kyubi._ Don't argue that Hashirama used the Biju against him, since by that time, Hashiraima _already gave away the beasts_.

Pain is stronger than him. Rinnegan is stronger than the EMS, the Rinnegan makes the Uchiha look like shit, he toyed with a Sannin, stormed Konoha, got what he needed, and then crushed it, then fought Sage Mode Naruto and won at the expense of a few bodies, temporarily held back a six tail and eight tail Kyubi with a Chibaku Tensei, fought SM Naruto again, and THEN he resurrected everyone in Konoha.

Prime Madara _simply doesn't compare._ Don't take Onoki's words literally, _he had no knowledge of Nagato, Danzo didn't even inform the Summit of Konoha's destruction._


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 17, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> _and couldn't destroy Konoha in his Prime even with the Kyubi._



He wasn't in his prime when he attacked Konoha. Prime Madara fought against Hashirama. He beat Madara so badly, he still feels it.


----------



## Ejenku (May 17, 2010)

Madara /w Kyuubi
Nagato
Itachi(Healthy)
Current Sasuke
Orochimaru
Kisame
Sasori
Kakuzu
Deidara
Zetsu
Hidan
Konan
Juugo
Suigetsu
Karin


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (May 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> He wasn't in his prime when he attacked Konoha. Prime Madara fought against Hashirama. He beat Madara so badly, he still feels it.



Let's put it this way

Madara> Kyubi> Pain

Therefore, Madara> Pein


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Let's put it this way
> 
> Madara> Kyubi> Pain
> 
> Therefore, Madara> Pein



A>B>C doesn't work.

Pain showed numerous abilties and MAdara has shown what 1? Oh yes, a really god.

And how can you judge that teh kyuubi>pain?

Also, the kyuubi is stronger than Madara, Madara could control though. In a 1 on 1 fight, no controlling, the kyuubi would eat Madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Let's put it this way
> 
> Madara> Kyubi> Pain
> 
> Therefore, Madara> Pein


Let me put it this way: Fresh 100% Pain > Madara

Given how well he did while _weakened_ against KN6 and KN8, at 100% he'd be able to seal Kyubi and then smash Madara easily.


----------



## Big Mom (May 17, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Let me put it this way: Fresh 100% Pain > Madara
> 
> Given how well he did while _weakened_ against KN6 and KN8, at 100% he'd be able to seal Kyubi and then smash Madara easily.



In all honesty, both of you are wrong. we haven't seen Madara fight yet, so until then, we CANNOT assume one is stronger than the other. Thats like comparing a professional racer to one who has never raced before. The one who has no experience might win, but we can not judge that since we do not know how powerful they are.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (May 17, 2010)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> A>B>C doesn't work.
> 
> Pain showed numerous abilties and MAdara has shown what 1? Oh yes, a really god.
> 
> ...



Kyuubi even said he was inferior to the Sharingan and Uchiha Madara


Which means at one point he prolly tried 2 defeat Madara and failed


----------



## Turrin (May 17, 2010)

> What skills have Zetsu even shown that can put him on par with Orochimaru?


What Skills has Zetsu Shown lol

-Kagero, which allows him to fuse into the Surrounding area and move undetected by the most skilled Detection oriented Shinobi in the manga; As well as it allowing him to move at Super Speed

-Byakugan like Dojutsu which allows him to see through Object and see at a ridiculously huge range

-Spores the can create clones in those that ingest them; Binding them and absorbing their chakra and transferring it to the user or another person. As well as the fact that these Spores are seemingly undetectable as they went undetected in a room fool of incredibly high level individuals and Shinobi incredibly skilled at detection

-The ability to Create a multitude of Clones that can even copy other people rather then user

-The ability to split into two separate entities that are able to see and hear what the other does(Essentially Pains Duel Vision). These eyes also are able to record what they viewed to the point where they can play it back for other viewers later

-Incredible Regeneration(At least for the White Half) as the White Half Survived having its Neck broken by the Raikage. And ether the Black half or the white half has the ability to use a technique that regenerates lost limbs as we see with Madara's Arm.

Yeah those are the abilities that rival Orochimaru's. Zetsu abilities are ridiculous. In theory Zetsu can beat nearly anyone that is incapable of detecting him while using Kagero; Simply by constantly releasing spores until the enemy is exhausted of chakra, which includes Orochimaru; Though this probably wouldn't work on Chakra Monsters like Kisame, J-man, Naruto, and Killer Bee its still incredibly deadly. And for those people Zetsu just needs to use Clones, Kagero, and Kunai an assassinate them using stealth.

And yes i'm fully aware that Zetsu has not shown many exceptional 1v1 direct combat abilities and that Madara and Black Zetsu even suggest that White Zetsu is not the direct combat type; However from the very fact that Zetsu is able to defeat everyone else in that tier with indirect combat using Stealth assassination tactics makes him on that tier in my book. 

I mean come on thats what a real Ninja is like anyway.



> It's a travesty because he's hardly shown any feats. Except make clones that Naruto can make on a much larger scale, Leech All Creation which Oro can do, and those spores which can be taken care of without much difficulty. He's really not much of a solo fighter, from what he's shown.



1-Naruto is able to Make Perfect Clones out of other People and Naruto is able to make clones that are formed by releasing seemingly undetectable spores that are able to absorb the chakra and bind those who ingest them?

2-Please don't compare Leech all Creation to Zetsu's Kagero; They are two completely different Techniques. Aside from allowing Zetsu to Fuse with things like Leech All Creation; Kagero also makes Zetsu undetectable to 98% - 99% - 100% of the Shinobi population we have seen so far in the manga(With the only two possible exceptions being Madara and Nagato). And it also allows Zetsu to move at ridiculous speeds. Kagero FAR > Leech all Creation

3-Yeah those spores can be taken out w/o much difficulty when you are not also being attacked by the enemy. All of the Shinobi who were spored(Which was all of them Kages and Sensor types included) had to struggle for awhile to remove the Spore Clones losing their chakra and being bound. Yes they all freed themselves rather quickly, but i honestly wonder if it would quicker then the time Zetsu needs to use Kagero to get behind them and slit their throats 

Yeah he probably isn't a Solo fighter, but thats why there is a Black and White Half. Again the idea on this forum is that in a Manga about Ninja the guy with the Best Stealth Assassination Techniques, who is able to assassinate every single person in Akatsuki except for Maybe Madara and Nagato should be rank on a low tier. Which i just call BS on the highest level.

Even if Zetsu never shows anymore Techniques or Offensive techniques with his Stealth Assassination abilities alone he deserves to be on the Tier i placed him on; Because he really has the most Ridiculously hax Techniques in the area of Stealth, Assassination, Espionage, and Support Ninjutsu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Kyuubi even said he was inferior to the Sharingan and Uchiha Madara
> 
> 
> Which means at one point he prolly tried 2 defeat Madara and failed


You do know that Madara has the EMS which can CONTROL Kyubi. If he couldn't, Kyubi'd destroy him with ease.


----------



## Sanbi (May 17, 2010)

Did you know that without the Rinnegan, Naruto would crush Nagato with ease. See what I did there? 

You can't take away powers that allow people to beat another simply because you want to.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Sanbi said:


> Did you know that without the Rinnegan, Naruto would crush Nagato with ease. See what I did there?
> 
> You can't take away powers that allow people to beat another simply because you want to.


Most of the people in the past are honestly just unknowns. How they stack up is essentially unknowable. The Rinnegan is named as the strongest Dojutsu, which puts it above the EMS. And as a 'shell,' Madara considered himself powerless and unable to handle the Kages. Hell, he had trouble with Fu and Torune. He was giving orders, yes, but Pain in the same chapter was called the strongest man in Akatsuki...and Itachi's words on that subject are kind of fuzzy at best given he was lying through his teeth.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 17, 2010)

The Mangekyō Sharingan is the strongest Dōjutsu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Selim said:


> The Mangekyō Sharingan is the strongest Dōjutsu.


Kishimoto, Fukasaku, Jiraiya, and Madara all disagree, Selim. The Rinnegan is the strongest Dojutsu. You just want to blindly cling to Uchiha Superiority.


----------



## Judecious (May 17, 2010)

1-Pain
2-Sasuke
3-Madara
4-Itachi
5-Orochimaru
6-Kisame
7.Zetsu(makes perfect clone of any1+black zetsu is the power house will be #4)
8-Kakuzu
9-Sasori
10-Deidara
11-Konan
12-Hidan
13-Juugo
14-Suigetsu
15-Karin


----------



## Sadgoob (May 17, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kishimoto



Says the Mangekyō Sharingan is regarded as the strongest in the databook.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Fukasaku



Based his statement off of myths.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Jiraiya



Based the statement off of myths and didn't know of the  Mangekyō Sharingan.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> and Madara.



Scan of this?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 17, 2010)

Selim said:


> Says the Mangekyō Sharingan is regarded as the strongest in the databook.


The Rinnegan was regarded as the strongest in the _THIRD_ databook. And in the recent Fanbook. The Rinnegan is the superior dojutsu




> Based his statement off of myths.


Wrong. He lived through Madara's era and still regarded the Rinnegan superior.




> Based the statement off of myths and didn't know of the  Mangekyō Sharingan.


He still upheld the Rinnegan's superiority after encountering the MS. Sorry, doesn't work.




> Scan of this?


First of all the tablet where the Sharingan and MS can only react a portion while the Rinnegan can read the whole thing, and secondly, _HE WANTS THE RINNEGAN FOR HIMSELF_. What. Does. That. Tell. You?

The Rinnegan is superior. Not the MS. Live with it.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

So the Rinnegan has more reading utility? So what? Madara obviously values Sasuke far more than Nagato. What does that tell you? The databook also said that the Mangekyō Sharingan is the strongest Dōjutsu and Jiraiya and Fukasaku said the Rinnegan was the strongest, but they had just previously said they didn't believe that it existed beforehand meaning their knowledge and credibility amounts to shit.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> So the Rinnegan has more reading utility? So what? Madara obviously values Sasuke far more than Nagato. What does that tell you? The databook also said that the Mangekyō Sharingan is the strongest Dōjutsu and Jiraiya and Fukasaku said the Rinnegan was the strongest, but they had just previously said they didn't believe that it existed beforehand meaning their knowledge and credibility amounts to shit.


Recent Fanbook and Third Databook-Rinnegan is the strongest, the MS has been retconned off its throne. Madara was illustrating that whatever upgrade that the Sharingan got, the Rinnegan would be better since it could read the Rikudo's tablet entirely. 

And Madara WANTS the Rinnegan so he can control Sasuke. And he did need Nagato more than Sasuke-_the Geddo Rinnei was supposed to be used on him_.

And until the MS and EMS _can control Life and Death, create a moon, flatten a village, absorb any time of ninjutsu, can control all five elements and ying and yang-where *genjutsu* comes from, turn you into a terminator, summon an army of boss summons, rip out a person's soul and have huge taijutsu capability, summon and control Gedo Mazo, and control the Outer Path_, they will be inferior.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

The third databook says that Mangekyō Sharingan is regarded as the strongest so I doubt it's a retcon. I am aware of the Rinnegan's powers, but they are still comparably weaker than the Mangekyō Sharingan, and Madara said that Sasuke was the most important piece as his eyes would surpass Itachi's.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> The third databook says that Mangekyō Sharingan is regarded as the strongest so I doubt it's a retcon.


The Third Databook calls both the Rinnegan (the Supreme) and the Mangekyo Sharingan the strongest, but the Fanbook finally clears that up with the Rinnegan being the strongest.


> I am aware of the Rinnegan's powers, but they are still comparably weaker than the Mangekyō Sharingan, and Madara said that Sasuke was the most important piece and that his eyes would surpass Itachi's.


Comparably weaker? What are you talking about? _You can fucking create a moon with the Rinnegan_, _you can bring people back to life or kill them in an instant_, _you can master any technique, regardless of chakra nature and create new ones_, _you control gravitational forces_, _your body becomes a walking arsenal,_ _you can control the Outer Path and Gedo Mazo, and have unlimited summons_, _and you can fucking rip out a person's soul and see chakra and create a powerful jutsu like the Six Paths_.

The Mangekyo _doesn't compare_. Not even close! Its the inferior offspring of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

The third databook says in two locations that the Mangekyō Sharingan is the strongest. I haven't read the fanbook, but I don't see why it would negate the databook. Obviously, both are considered supreme so there's no point in throwing around statements and pretending our opinion is the correct one.

Creating a moon after being a Jūbi host is certainly impressive, but Madara is going to be an immortal, omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent God. When limited chakra isn't a factor the Mangekyō Sharingan quite blatantly reigns supreme. We know what Jūbi Tsukuyomi does, but imagine a Jūbi Amaterasu, or a perpetual Susano'o on top of a Jūbi Kamui and teleportation and phasing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> Creating a moon after being a Jūbi host is certainly impressive, but Madara is going to be an immortal, omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent God. When limited chakra isn't a factor the Mangekyō Sharingan quite blatantly reigns supreme. We know what Jūbi Tsukuyomi does, but imagine a Jūbi Amaterasu, or a perpetual Susano'o on top of a Jūbi Kamui and teleportation and phasing.


You ever thought he was getting the Rinnegan for this purpose at all? And how do we know that the Rikudou Sennin even USED the Jubi to create the moon? Hell, by the time he did it from the story, he had already split the Jubi into the nine Bijuu and sealed the body in the moon. And the Sennin created the moon on his fricken DEATH BED. Madara won't even compare even if he does recreate the Jubi.

And Selim, the third databook only calls the MS the 'supreme pupils' once but calls the Rinnegan the supreme ones twice and also says it's held as the strongest of the three great Dojutsu. And the manga has it stated twice the Rinnegan is the strongest. And that it's stated the Rinnegan allows the user to use whatever technique they want.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

Rikudō Sennin sealed the Jūbi in the moon after being a Jinchūriki and thus has chakra was affected in the manner Orochimaru noted was happening to Naruto and Kakashi said was at the root of Naruto's stamina. The third databook says that Itachi's eyes are regarded as the strongest a second time under the Susano'o information. The manga does not say Rinnegan users can use any technique, it says they have access to all the elements and thus all elemental techniques.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> Rikudō Sennin sealed the Jūbi in the moon after being a Jinchūriki and thus has chakra was affected in the manner Orochimaru noted was happening to Naruto and Kakashi said was at the root of Naruto's stamina. The third databook says that Itachi's eyes are regarded as the strongest a second time under the Susano'o information. The manga does not say Rinnegan users can use any technique, it says they have access to all the elements and thus all elemental techniques.


He was also on his death and that was a Rinnegan power he used. And no, actually, the Rinnegan user has access to all elemental alterations as WELL AS Yin and Yang chakra, which Kakashi and Yamato says are the source for the techniques like the Kage Mane, genjutsu, etc. And Naruto is also noted to have exceptionally high chakra naturally to be able to handle the fox's.

And caught you in a lie, here's Susano'o's entry:


> INJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI: Susanoo (Mysterious, All-Encompassing Assistance Ability*)
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> Offensive; Defensive; Close, Medium, Long ranges; Rank: none
> 
> ...



Rinnegan's entry


> NINJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI: RINNEGAN
> User: Nagato
> Supplementary; Rank: none
> 
> ...



Pain's entry:


> Main text
> 
> Page 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

Kakashi nonetheless said that the beast was at the root of his stamina. Chakra potency may be arguably, but no baby has great stamina. That's just common sense. All people have Yin and Yang chakra I believe.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> Kakashi nonetheless said that the beast was at the root of his stamina. Chakra potency may be arguably, but no baby has great stamina. That's just common sense. All people have Yin and Yang chakra I believe.


And most people cant' control it. The Rinnegan grants the user control over Yin and Yang chakra.

Source for the post above:


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

I don't think so. Nagato still had to train.


----------



## Deadway (May 18, 2010)

Pein>Itachi>Madara>Kisame>Kakuzu>Deidara>Sasori>Konan>Hidan>Zetsu.

I don't consider scrub hawk members akatsuki.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> I don't think so. Nagato still had to train.


And everything Jiraiya taught him, he caught on so incredibly easy and learned so fast. He mastered things faster than Sasuke or Itachi ever did, in just three years he went from a normal kid to at least a Jonin-level Shinobi. And even before then, he was killing Chunin and Jonin level shinobi without training.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

I think comparing him to Itachi is a bit of a stretch. Itachi was likely far more powerful at that age and was already on level with the Sannin where as Nagato was working with a team to take down a much younger and weaker Jiraiya's clone. Nagato was likely on level with the stronger Genin at that time and thus art the high Chunin or low Jonin level.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> I think comparing him to Itachi is a bit of a stretch. Itachi was likely far more powerful at that age and was already on level with the Sannin where as Nagato was working with a team to take down a much younger and weaker Jiraiya's clone. Nagato was likely on level with the stronger Genin at that time and thus art the high Chunin or low Jonin level.


...Itachi wasn't on the level of the Sannin at age 11. 

And again, Nagato went from _civilian level_ but could kill _Chunin and Jonin_ to someone who was at least _Jonin Level._ He mastered _everything_ Jiraiya taught him with zero difficulty, and hell created a bunch of things too and did new nature transformations.

Nagato is Itachi's better.


----------



## Feuer (May 18, 2010)

Madara (Prime)
Pain
Sasuke (EMS)
Kisame
Zetsu
Itachi
Kakuzu
Orochimaru
Deidara
Sasori
Hidan
Jugo
Konan
Suigetsu
Karin


----------



## sasuke uciha boy (May 18, 2010)

Databook III in different parts refers to both the Rinnegan and the Mangekyou Sharingan as the "supreme eyes" (the Rinnegan is stated to be such in Pain's entry, and the Mangekyou Sharingan is called such in the subtitle to its discussion in the Uchiha clan entry, "The power of the supreme pupils, the Mangekyou Sharingan."). Separately, the databook mentions that the Mangekyou Sharingan is feared as the strongest doujutsu in the entry for Susano'o




> Susanoo? (須佐能乎)
> Ninjutsu, Kekkei Genkai, No rank, Offensive, Defensive, All ranges
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> 
> ...



The source:


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

sasuke uciha boy said:


> Databook III in different parts refers to both the Rinnegan and the Mangekyou Sharingan as the "supreme eyes" (the Rinnegan is stated to be such in Pain's entry, and the Mangekyou Sharingan is called such in the subtitle to its discussion in the Uchiha clan entry, "The power of the supreme pupils, the Mangekyou Sharingan."). Separately, the databook mentions that the Mangekyou Sharingan is feared as the strongest doujutsu in the entry for Susano'o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This vs Gottheim then, and not only that, the Manga, and the Fanbook and other places, calls the Rinnegan the strongest several times, thus, case close. The Rinnegan is the superior dojutsu to the Sharingan, Mangekyo Sharingan, and Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.

And from ShonenSuki, on how the translation went on the Mangekyo Sharingan and Susano'o:  The word used can be translated as revered, noble, lofty, sublime, but no matter what translation you use, it does not imply power.

And finally, manga: 

Rinnegan's stronger.


----------



## Archlord Falcon (May 18, 2010)

Your being a bit hard headed, you know what Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan is capable of right? It makes Madara the Final Boss for a reason


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Archlord Falcon said:


> Your being a bit hard headed, you know what Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan is capable of right? It makes Madara the Final Boss for a reason


No one knows what the EMS can do, but its _still_ an inferior descendant of the Rinnegan. And not only that, the databook, fanbook, and manga call the Rinnegan the strongest.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Itachi wasn't on the level of the Sannin at age 11. And again, Nagato went from _civilian level_ but could kill _Chunin and Jonin_ to someone who was at least _Jonin Level._ He mastered _everything_ Jiraiya taught him with zero difficulty, and hell created a bunch of things too and did new nature transformations. Nagato is Itachi's better.



Itachi forced Orochimaru to leave Akatsuki seven years before the manga began. He was stronger than a Sannin at that age. Nagato wasn't. You also have no proof whatsoever implying Nagato mastered everything without any difficulty or created nature transformations.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2010)

Selim said:


> Itachi forced Orochimaru to leave Akatsuki seven years before the manga began. He was stronger than a Sannin at that age. Nagato wasn't. You also have no proof whatsoever implying Nagato mastered everything without any difficulty or created nature transformations.




What bearing does this really have? Right now, Naruto is likely stronger at age sixteen than Itachi was due to Sage Mode. Deidara was an S-class criminal at age 9. Zabuza slaughtered his graduating class when he was nine. Hell, Kakashi was likely stronger than Itachi was at the age of five and six given he graduated and became a chuunin at those ages, what bearing does this have? Know a major difference? Itachi grew up in a ninja village with a ninja academy and a ninja family. Nagato was a civilian in a civilian village with civilian parents with no ninja schooling for the first ten years of his life, there's kind of a difference.

Chapter 375, Page 12 has Jiraiya state Nagato can use literally any technique he wants. And Jiraiya says that, by himself, Nagato mastered all of the nature alterations and easily learned every technique Jiraiya taught him.


----------



## Turrin (May 18, 2010)

> Says the Mangekyō Sharingan is regarded as the strongest in the databook.


Selim the MS being the Strongest Dojutsu makes no fucking Sense whatsoever. The reason being is we know for a fact their is a higher level to it; EMS. So its literally impossible for MS to be the Strongest Dojutsu.

True the Data-book says that MS is regarded as the Strongest Dojutsu, but that is only because that is the Strongest Dojutsu that the most Ninja know about. Rannigan was thought of as a myth and EMS along with Madara has faded from peoples memories. Its no wonder that in the Current Time-Line Before People Learned of the Rannigan and EMS still existing/actually existing that MS would be regarded as the strongest dojutsu.

Rannigan is directly stated to be the Strongest Dojutsu(No Regards); Several Times in the manga in-fact as well as in the DB. Even Madara admits he needs its power in several instance despite having Sasuke an MS and soon to be EMS user under his control. The Rannigan was controlled by the Strongest Shinobi of all time and Original Ninja who defeated the fucking Jyuubi.

Saying the MS is the Strongest dojutsu is the most ridiculous shit i have ever heard in my life; Especially since its literally impossible with the introduction of EMS.



> I think comparing him to Itachi is a bit of a stretch. Itachi was likely far more powerful at that age and was already on level with the Sannin where as Nagato was working with a team to take down a much younger and weaker Jiraiya's clone. Nagato was likely on level with the stronger Genin at that time and thus art the high Chunin or low Jonin level.


Again this is ridiculous. Itachi was trained as a Ninja by Fungeko, The uchiha Clan, and whoever his Jounnin Sensi/Academy teach was since he was at least 4 years old(Probably 3 years old):


Itachi had many more years of training as a Shinobi by the time he was 13-14(Which is when he gained MS and was on Sannin level)  on Nagato. Nagato w/o any training defeat a Chuunin and in 3 years of Training he reached an incredibly high level(What he showed against J-mans clone was obviously not his best); considering Jiriaya states nagato mastered every Ninja art and all 5 Elements.

I'm going to say that Nagato was at least Jounnin level at this point; possibly even higher because most Jounnin can only hope to master 2 Elements. Do you honestly believe Itachi was Jounnin level or Above after 3 years of training as a Shinobi?

Oh wait i can answer that; Itachi at the Age of 7 Graduated the ninja academy; So it took him at least 3 years to reach Genin level if not more 3 years.

So during the same time period Nagato became a Jounnin level Ninja(Or Above) Itachi was able to become a Genin. 

Hmm Actually Nagato was stronger then Itachi w/o any Training at all; as he defeated a Chuunin Ninja. So 3 Years of Training for Itachi still makes him weaker then Nagato.

Hell Itachi needed 6+ years of training to Pass the Chuunin exams and essentially reach the general level at which Nagato was on w/o any Training

Itachi must have reached Jounnin level some-time between age 10 - 13.

So Yeah it took Itachi at least 7 Years(But likely more) to reach the level it took Nagato 3 years to reach. It also took Itachi 6 years to reach the level of Nagato before Nagato had any Training what so ever. 

So Yeah Nagato Progressed at a more accelerated rate then Itachi; thee end.


----------



## Sadgoob (May 18, 2010)

The Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan is still a Mangekyō Sharingan 

It's just eternal. And thus your argument falls flat.


----------



## Turrin (May 18, 2010)

> The Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan is still a Mangekyō Sharingan
> 
> It's just eternal. And thus your argument falls flat.


If MS is a different dojutsu then the Sharigan its obvious EMS is a different Dojutsu then MS; Its tome Configuration is different. If they are considered the same in the future then my bad; but thats complete none-sense on Kishimoto's part

But even if you want to discard the part that there is a higher level to MS in the form of EMS making the argument that MS is the Strongest none-sense; there is still the fact that its downright stated Rannigan is the strongest and the fact that it was the power of the Strongest Ninja in history is obvious proof that it is the strongest.


----------



## Tengu (May 18, 2010)

1.Nagato
2.Tobi
3.Itachi
4.Sasuke MS
5.Orochimaru
6.Kisame
7.Kakuzu
8.Sasori
9.Deidara
10.Zetsu
11.Konan
12.Hidan
13.Juugo
14.Suigetsu
15.Karin


----------



## Alita (May 18, 2010)

1.Madara
2.Pain
3.Itachi
4.Sasuke
5.Orochimaru
6.Kakuzu
7.Sasori
8.Deidara
9.Kisame
10.Suigetsu
11.Konan
12.Juugo
13.Hidan
14.Zetsu
15.Karin


----------



## Suu (May 18, 2010)

I've allowed _one_ ranking list (top 20 in Narutoverse) because it was created before I was modded.

Ranking lists don't belong here in the battledome. They aren't match-ups, to put it simply.

Closed.


----------

